# trolling motor problem



## semojetman (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a Minn Kota power drive 64 lb thrust.

It worked perfect last year, but after sitting this winter, it acts screwy now.
now when hooked up to 24 volts it wont spin, but when it is hooked to just 12 volt, it will spin for awhile and then stop.

the turning part works fine. it always turns.

any ideas? something in foot control?


----------



## Seth (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you have the hot wire hooked to the + on the first battery and the ground hooked to the - of the second with a jumper going from the - of the first battery to the + of the second battery? Also what size is the wire and what size is the breaker on the positive from the plug?


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Apr 20, 2013)

My old boat had a Minn kota 45lb edge after about 3 years the main pressure switch started acting up from getting wet.


----------

